# Maple Chipotle Bacon



## disco (Oct 8, 2018)

I was eating some of my Maple Bacon for breakfast. I opened an email from my niece telling me how much she liked some Chipotle Bacon I had made for her. As with most smokers, my brain short circuited and I knew I had to make Maple Chipotle Bacon.

I went for back bacon (Canadian bacon to the uneducated Americans) because pork loins were cheap. I weighed the pork loin and reduced the brown sugar in my usual dry cure.

For each kilogram of meat I used 15 ml of brown sugar, 15 ml of kosher salt and 3 grams (2.2 ml) of Prague powder #1. 

For those who are metrically challenged, that works out to, per pound of pork, 1 1/2 teaspoon brown sugar, 1 1/2 teaspoon of kosher salt and 0.048 ounces (1/5 teaspoon) Prague powder #1.

I put the meat on a large plate to catch any maple syrup that squirts out and any rub that falls of. For each kilogram of meat, I injected 25 ml of maple syrup every inch or so. That is 1 tablespoon of maple syrup per pound.
	

		
			
		

		
	








I rubbed the cure mixture into the pork. I put the pork into a vacuum seal bag and scraped all the rub and syrup from the plate to the bag. I sealed it but did not suck the air out.






I use 4 days for every inch of pork plus 2 days for curing. This was 2 1/2 inches thick so I put it in the fridge for 12 days, turning and rubbing every day or so.

I rinsed it and soaked in cold water for 1 hour, changing the water once. I put it on a rack and patted it dry with paper towel.







For every kilogram, I rubbed 15 ml of chipotle on the pork (for every pound, 1 1/2 teaspoons).







I smoked at 180 F to an internal temperature of 155 F. I let it cool and put it in the fridge overnight. 

I sliced it up and gave it a fry.
















The Verdict
This is definitely a new recipe I will make again. The sweet of the maple syrup and the heat of the chipotle just go together so well!

Disco


----------



## motocrash (Oct 8, 2018)

Must be that Rocky Mountain air...they turn out beautiful every time ;)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 8, 2018)

Yours looks good. Nothing uneducated about it! It's practicality. " Hey Maaaw, what kind a meat is this? " " It's Pea Meal Bacon honey." " IT'S WHAT??? I AIN'T EATEN NUTHIN' WHAT BEEN PEED ON!! " Sit down and eat! It's Canadian and you'll like. " " Why didn't you just say it was CANADIAN BACON from the git go! " " Fine, just shut up and eat. "...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2018)

My that looks good Disco, Nice Job.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Ishi (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Medina Joe (Oct 9, 2018)

Nice job Disco. This uneducated American will make some "*Canuck*" bacon. I think they should be teaching the Metric system. We use it a everyday in Manufacturing


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks good as usual Disco!
Nice work!
Al


----------



## weev (Oct 9, 2018)

Awesome   Looks and sounds great


----------



## disco (Oct 9, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Must be that Rocky Mountain air...they turn out beautiful every time ;)


Thanks! I think the thinner air makes me spinny but sometimes I get clarity!


----------



## disco (Oct 9, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yours looks good. Nothing uneducated about it! It's practicality. " Hey Maaaw, what kind a meat is this? " " It's Pea Meal Bacon honey." " IT'S WHAT??? I AIN'T EATEN NUTHIN' WHAT BEEN PEED ON!! " Sit down and eat! It's Canadian and you'll like. " " Why didn't you just say it was CANADIAN BACON from the git go! " " Fine, just shut up and eat. "...JJ


I should have known there was a logical reason!


----------



## disco (Oct 9, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> My that looks good Disco, Nice Job.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Thanks, Chris!


----------



## disco (Oct 9, 2018)

Ishi said:


> Thanks for the recipe!


You are most welcome!


----------



## disco (Oct 9, 2018)

Medina Joe said:


> Nice job Disco. This uneducated American will make some "*Canuck*" bacon. I think they should be teaching the Metric system. We use it a everyday in Manufacturing


Thanks, Joe. I live in the worst of all worlds. I was raised with pounds and quarts and they changed in Canada. However not everything. Weather is reported in centigrade. Recipes use Fahrenheit. Distances are in kilometers except the golf course which is in yards. Sigh. I am old and get confused easily.


----------



## disco (Oct 9, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks good as usual Disco!
> Nice work!
> Al


Thanks, Al!


----------



## disco (Oct 9, 2018)

weev said:


> Awesome   Looks and sounds great


Thanks, Weev!


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 17, 2018)

disco said:


> I was eating some of my Maple Bacon for breakfast. I opened an email from my niece telling me how much she liked some Chipotle Bacon I had made for her. As with most smokers, my brain short circuited and I knew I had to make Maple Chipotle Bacon.
> 
> I went for back bacon (Canadian bacon to the uneducated Americans) because pork loins were cheap. I weighed the pork loin and reduced the brown sugar in my usual dry cure.
> 
> ...




Disco,

Really appreciate the tutorial on this... Love the "short circuit" part, I think many of us have that, I know I do..... I will be trying this here soon once my pork loin thaws, forgot I had one in the freezer.  It's only 3.05 Lbs but got to start somewhere.  Also appreciate the breakdown to US tsp, tbs, and lbs for us uneducated Americans who never really learned metric, kilograms, etc.....

Thanks,
Tony


----------

